# Please share your stories... Orient Ray color decision (Black vs Blue)



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

I would love to hear your stories guys... it would be very helpful on my next purchase!

1. How you decided on one color over the other?

2. What did you feel when you first received the watch?

3. How has it grown on you since?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

After seeing the blue ray I was sold. The blue dial is much more vivid than my Blue Sumo. The hands on the ray are very nice in my opinion. Already had a Seiko 007 that is black. So it was the blue ray. Loved it once I received it. Currently on a wjean mesh bracelet.









Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

And the lume shot









Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

ftxmwg said:


> After seeing the blue ray I was sold. The blue dial is much more vivid than my Blue Sumo. The hands on the ray are very nice in my opinion. Already had a Seiko 007 that is black. So it was the blue ray. Loved it once I received it. Currently on a wjean mesh bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your story!
Makes sense... Skx007 + Blue Ray are a great combo.

Would you say the Ray is as versatile as the SKX007?
How about wearing in formal situations?


----------



## Arad8522 (May 2, 2016)

ryguy87 said:


> ftxmwg said:
> 
> 
> > After seeing the blue ray I was sold. The blue dial is much more vivid than my Blue Sumo. The hands on the ray are very nice in my opinion. Already had a Seiko 007 that is black. So it was the blue ray. Loved it once I received it. Currently on a wjean mesh bracelet.
> ...


I have been researching the ray ii for a month and finally bought it. Due to come in on Friday. From everything I've seen, people say the blue looks amazing and is understated so in very dark situations it'll look black, but in sunlight it'll have a nice deep blue. I would go with the blue. Btw, the ray is definitely a bit more suited for formal events then the skx007. Especially on a leather strap.


----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

The Ray's stock bracelet has a lot to be desired. But that is the only negative. The Ray is as versatile as the 007. The Ray's bezel is sloping downward from the crystal to the outside of the watch and my shirt cuff slides over the Ray much easier. I wear the Ray much more than the 007.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

Arad8522 said:


> I have been researching the ray ii for a month and finally bought it. Due to come in on Friday. From everything I've seen, people say the blue looks amazing and is understated so in very dark situations it'll look black, but in sunlight it'll have a nice deep blue. I would go with the blue. Btw, the ray is definitely a bit more suited for formal events then the skx007. Especially on a leather strap.


I appreciate your input.
That sounds great... looking close to black but shine under sun light... just as I wanted!


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

ftxmwg said:


> The Ray's stock bracelet has a lot to be desired. But that is the only negative. The Ray is as versatile as the 007. The Ray's bezel is sloping downward from the crystal to the outside of the watch and my shirt cuff slides over the Ray much easier. I wear the Ray much more than the 007.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Thanks for the useful side-by-side picture. 
The sloping does make a big difference..


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

Just got my Blue ray, bought from a fellow user. I do have a black Big Mako too. Blue dial is overall better, looks more elegant and deeper than black.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Go for the blue Ray on a bracelet. The black doesn't even start to compare.


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

Cabatisto said:


> Just got my Blue ray, bought from a fellow user. I do have a black Big Mako too. Blue dial is overall better, looks more elegant and deeper than black.





sticky said:


> Go for the blue Ray on a bracelet. The black doesn't even start to compare.


Thanks guys... Now waiting for my other watch to be sold to order a new one 
Was a bit sad that I had to let one go but Orient Blue Ray sounds great!


----------



## kgbzz1 (Mar 31, 2016)

I literally just picked mine up from in front of the door and unpacked it. Time/date/day set and on the wrist for the first time.

The choice of color was an easy one since I knew that I wanted black so I was never swayed by the blue. I've never seen the blue in person, but I'm sure it's nice based on all of the praise.

First impression of the watch is that it seems quite solid for the price point. It's nice that it hacks and also allows for manual wind. Generally speaking, I personally wish it did not have the date/day complication as I prefer all of my automatics or manuals to not have any date/day function....just personal preference. 

Now we will see how well it keeps time, but my first impressions are all positive.

Well, except one, but I knew this going in. I ordered with the rubber strap knowing it would come off quickly, but I just can't understand why Orient would choose a rubber strap with dolphins on it. Makes it look like a kids watch.


----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

Very good point about the dolphins on the rubber strap. Would not get caught with it on my wrist.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## kgbzz1 (Mar 31, 2016)

I bought a Tudor Black Bay (red). I had a difficult time deciding on the color, red or black. Finally I went with my instincts and went with the red, but I could not stop thinking about the black. It would have been perfect to have both, but I did not want to drop that much $$ on another watch so I started looking for a less expensive alternative.

I started looking at Seiko divers and stumbled across the Orient by chance. I had never heard of the Orient before that.

After some consideration, I chose the Orient (Ray II). I like the look of it better and the new movement hacks and has manual wind. It's also rare to see someone wearing an Orient vs a Seiko. 

It does wear smaller than the 41.5mm, but that's alright with me and after wearing it for ~17 hours, it has only gained (+) 2 seconds.

Still have this bloody dolphin strap on it (lol), but that is coming off today.


----------



## yossxp (May 14, 2014)

Seems like the Seiko SKX00x to Orient Blue Ray is quite common.
I also chose the blue ray after having a grayish-blackish skx007 - I got the ray (I) on rubber for a really good price and immediately replaced the strap with the Seiko jubilee.
It's very accurate and averages to +2.7s/24h which easily beats my skx007.

When I first got it, I was very impressed with the quality and features for the price - it has a more classic look than the skx007, it has great indices and awesome long lasting lume. 
All in all, it's a great diving watch with, IMHO, very few flaws - one of them btw is the useless rotating bezel that can't really be rotated with wet hands.

One of my favorites..










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

Cabatisto said:


> Just got my Blue ray, bought from a fellow user. I do have a black Big Mako too. Blue dial is overall better, looks more elegant and deeper than black.





sticky said:


> Go for the blue Ray on a bracelet. The black doesn't even start to compare.


Thanks guys...
Now that I think about this watch, I mainly will be using this to measure vital signs during volunteering at a local hospital and I think having the red arrow will be nice due to contrast.

I will let ya'll know when I get one 
Hopefully the blue one will look fine with suit as well...


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

Have you guys worn the black or blue Ray II with suit?

I am wondering how both will look with black suit...


----------



## Arad8522 (May 2, 2016)

ryguy87 said:


> Have you guys worn the black or blue Ray II with suit?
> 
> I am wondering how both will look with black suit...


As divers go, this would go well with a suit compared to other divers like the skx. I am going to wear it with a dark blue, and it should be fine.


----------



## kgbzz1 (Mar 31, 2016)

ryguy87 said:


> Have you guys worn the black or blue Ray II with suit?
> 
> I am wondering how both will look with black suit...


I have not, but I would...depends on the strap or bracelet, though. Probably not with a rubber strap and certainly not the dolphin strap!


----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)

I got the blue one and honestly, I hate the sunburst dial. It's too messy, it's inconsistent, it keeps changing form like a bipolar person, and it only looks good at certain lights. I should've bought the black one.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

The 1st gen ray is truly something special... the only other blue that is unique is the aevig huldra 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Konliner said:


> I got the blue one and honestly, I hate the sunburst dial. It's too messy, it's inconsistent, it keeps changing form like a bipolar person, and it only looks good at certain lights. I should've bought the black one.
> 
> View attachment 9900386


Got to say that it looks pretty bloody snazzy to me!


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

I think you will not be disappointed with either the blue or the black. They both look great. I opted for the blue simply because I did not have any blue watches. The surface of the blue dial is a bit rough but the color is nice in sunlight. The black will be a bit easier to match with suits. Black can go with just about anything. 
You really can't go wrong with either color though, and the watch itself is a great value for the money. 
Try to get it on a bracelet if you can. You can always remove the bracelet and put a strap on it later if it doesn't feel right. 
The dolphin logo on the rubber strap will be a bit of more of a challenge to match with a suit, so if you buy that version you will probably still end up buying another strap for it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Is it really that much of a decision to pick either the black or blue version of the same watch? Just get whichever you like, if you like blue or want a watch with a little splash of colour on it then go for that one. If you want a watch with a simple black dial, which is probably the more versatile choice as they say that black goes with everything, then get that one instead. That's it, that's how simple it is to choose, do I like the blue more than I like black? And only you can decide that.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

I choose the Black Ray on a bracelet. My decision was based on it being a work watch so with me working outside it had to be legible, durable and comfortable. It also had to have great lume as I start way before the sun comes up and sometimes work until dark. It has excelled in every category for me and I can say it has grown on me. I think it is a lot of bang for your buck watch. As for what color dial you choise, that's subjective.


----------

